# Refining palladium and platinum



## Inter Refiner (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello friends,
I have some questions concerning palladium and platinum precipitation,
1- is there any risk of platinum precipitation with palladium when using DMG?
2- is KCl a selective precipitant for platinum?
3- when using ammonium chloride, what is the right quantity needed to precipitate a gram of platinum?
4- what is the purity of palladium precipitated with DMG if nickel is not there?
5- what is the purity of platinum precipitated with KCl, or NH4Cl?

Thank you


----------

